# Dell laptop is Running slow



## lfine (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello, :wave: 
I have a Dell Inspiron Laptop1720 laptop with Windows Vista Home Premium SP2 32-bit CPU is Intel Dual T2370 with 2GB RAM 
The PC is very slow especially on the Internet, I’m using IE9. its slower than most other computers running WinXP with about 512 RAM
I ran CleanUp, CCleaner, MalwareBytes, and Avast ; I also defragged but it is very slow. 
It never freezes, no error messages and no redirection problems, but it is still very slow.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi lfine, can you try this:-

Window Key+R and type msconfig and hit OK. 
Under 'Services tab', tick 'Hide all Microsoft Services' and then uncheck the remaining programs and 'Apply'
Then under 'Startup tab' - Uncheck anything not Microsoft related then 'Apply' and OK

Then reboot and see if that helps. Trying to see if a program or something else may be interfering.

Also, can you check you Device Manager for any warnings (yellow exclamation points) next to anything.
Right click on 'My Computer' and select 'Manage'. In the Computer Management window, select 'Device Manager' on the left and look for any warning signs.


----------



## lfine (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the reply 
There are no warning signs in _'Device Manager_ I also turned off all the non-M$ services and startup items in _Msconfig_ and the PC is a little faster but still does not seem to be as fast as it should on the Internet:4-dontkno


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

OK, go back into msconfig and recheck Avast, so it starts at boot.

Now download the Dell Diagnostics Utility and see if that spots anything after you run it.

Could you also download and run Speccy for me. Once the program has gathered the required information, go to the top of the Speccy window and do *File*>*Publish Snapshot*. Click Yes when prompted. Now copy and paste the URL address that it gives you to your next post. This way we will be able to see what Network drivers you are using and locate a possible updated one to see if that is the issue.

I take it you have tried using multiple browsers and the issue remains. Also, if you are wireless, does the issue persist when you are hard-lined.


----------



## lfine (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok I'm running the Dell Diagnostics Utility and here is the speccy info:
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/EFb4wedzlTt3xd5KK3wlj7h
I have tried IE9, Safari and Chrome browsers.
I have not tried a wired connection, but I will as soon as I find a cable.
Thanks


----------



## lfine (Aug 3, 2005)

I also found a cable and hard-lined the PC to the Internet and it is still very slow. :sad:


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and run a speed test. Since you are saying that it's your Internet that's slow, the first thing to check is your speeds. It's possible that there is something wrong on your ISP's side or with your cabling/wiring, modem, or other equipment from them.


----------



## lfine (Aug 3, 2005)

The Dell diagnostics Utility found no errors with both the fast and full test
I used a USB drive to run the test.
The speedtest.net test shows very different speeds every time I run it?

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1364696385.png


http://www.speedtest.net/result/1364698426.png

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1364854519.png


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

The third one might be OK, depending on the plan you are paying for. I would contact Comcast. Those first two test are exceptionally slow for cable service.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty high upload you got there XD.
The First 2's download are waaaaayyy too low then the third ones okay.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking through your Speccy results, it looks like you also have McAfee installed, although most of it's services seem to be not running. Having more than 1 AV will cause system issues. Can you uninstall it via Add/Remove programs and then run the McAffee removal Tool. Reboot and see if that helps.


----------



## lfine (Aug 3, 2005)

What if I remove Avast instead. would that be OK?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Avast is the better antivirus, so I would keep it. McAfee is known for being a resource hog and not very good at detection.

I still suggest that you also contact Comcast. Those speedtest numbers are not very good.


----------



## lfine (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you very much for the suggestions :smile: 

I removed Avast and Internet Explorer 9 and now the laptop is running great.
Now I'm using IE8 and Safari and both load the web pages extremly fast and download very fast, so I belive IE9 was causing the problem. Whatever it was everything seems to be fine now.

:beerchug:
Thanks again for the help


----------

